# Kristen Stewart - "Café Society" Stills 8x HQ/UHQ Update 2



## Death Row (29 Apr. 2016)

​
Die 1930er: Bobby (Jesse Eisenberg) wuchs in der Bronx auf, hat aber familiäre Verbindungen nach Hollywood. Sein Onkel Aaron ist ein hohes Tier in der Traumfabrik, isst mit Fred Astaire und Gary Cooper, und so hat Bobby auch gleich einen guten Kontakt, als er seinen Plan in die Tat umsetzt, es im Filmgeschäft zu versuchen. Doch das Showbusiness ist Wahnsinn. Und dass Bobby die Damen Theresa (Kristen Stewart) und Kat (Blake Lively) kennenlernt, hilft seinem seelischen Gleichgewicht nur kurz…


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2016)

*AW: Kristen Stewart - "Café Society" Stills 4x HQ-UHQ*

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## ass20 (29 Apr. 2016)

*AW: Kristen Stewart - "Café Society" Stills 4x HQ-UHQ*

Thanks for Kristen


----------



## Death Row (3 Mai 2016)

*AW: Kristen Stewart - "Café Society" Stills 4x HQ-UHQ*



 

​


----------



## brian69 (15 Aug. 2016)

*update x2*



 

​


----------



## Punshi (20 Aug. 2016)

Vielen Dank!


----------

